# Umtata (1935)



## mbarnette (Oct 30, 2007)

I am trying to find a high-resolution image of the freighter UMTATA, built in 1935. I am also trying to find out if she was armed with a stern deck gun at the time of her loss in July 1942 (torpedoed by U-571).
Any help you can provide is greatly appreciated.
Cheers,
Mike


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Well I can't say anything about where the guns were located but this may help:

This ship got a run of bad luck by all accounts.

1. She was damaged by U161 on 10 March 1942 but salvaged.

This page has a photo and includes a reference to there being four gunners on board: http://uboat.net/allies/merchants/ships/1419.html

2. She was sunk by U571 on 7 July while under tow for permanent repairs.

The site also has a photo.


----------



## David Davies (Dec 11, 2006)

Mike
I was 3rd mate on her sister ship Umgeni in 1953. Umgeni still had her gunnery telephones on the bridge and these included one to her stern gun, among others. 
Regards
David


----------



## mbarnette (Oct 30, 2007)

David Davies said:


> Mike
> I was 3rd mate on her sister ship Umgeni in 1953. Umgeni still had her gunnery telephones on the bridge and these included one to her stern gun, among others.
> Regards
> David


Were these single- or twin-screw vessels?
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

The following information is available about Umtata on Miramar:

Launch Date:30.8.35
Typeassenger/cargo
Date of completion:11.35
Tons:8137
Yard No:1480
Length overall:137.6 metres
Beam:18.7 metres
Builder:Swan Hunter WR
Location of yard:Low Walker
Number of screws 2
Triple Expansion steam engine
Speed 15 knots
Owner as Completed:Bullard, King & Co Ltd

Sunk by submarine torpedo at position 25.35N/80.02W on 07.07.1942

I hope this is helpful.


----------



## TonyR (Sep 24, 2006)

a selection of photos of the Umtata can be found at www.photoship.co.uk


----------



## David Davies (Dec 11, 2006)

Umtata, Umtali and Umgeni were twin screw triple expansion with exhaust turbines. Their passenger capacity was 104 one class passengers.


----------



## mbarnette (Oct 30, 2007)

David Davies said:


> Mike
> I was 3rd mate on her sister ship Umgeni in 1953. Umgeni still had her gunnery telephones on the bridge and these included one to her stern gun, among others.
> Regards
> David


Sorry to keep bothering you, but could you tell me where the bell was mounted on the UMGENI? Was it up on the forecastle, on the base of the mast, of front of superstructure, etc.?
Thanks in advance for the information.
Cheers,
Mike


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Looks like it's just by the ventilator on the focsle.
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=130693


----------



## David Davies (Dec 11, 2006)

Mike
Only glad to help, the main bell was mounted on the foc'sl head for both lookout and anchor work with a smaller bell on the wheel house bridge front bulkhead with a lanyard to the QM to strike the time upto 2200hrs and starting at 0800hrs
Regards
David


----------

